# War of Souls (Feedback needed)



## DeadWolf29 (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had the first chapter of this series written for some time, and I was working on the second chapter...but it got erased.   And, I can't remember any of it.  I was wondering if you guys think it would be worth continuing, and any ideas you may have I'd be open too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 10, 2008)

Not exactly my cup of tea, but I'm sure you'll find someone who enjoys it.  If you're having fun with it and have a desire to keep going, just keep going.  It's your work.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not personally a fan of the style, but by all means continue.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

never give up on your work dude


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 15, 2008)

Strikes me as a Clive Barker novel, albeit a little more spiritual. I would like to see a little more plot progression before I praise or crucify the story. But off to a good start. Even the term _Reaper _is unrealistically broad, and I am interested to see how you make it unique. PM me once you've completed more of the story.


----------

